# What does a sleeping kindle show?



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am curious as to what all the kindles show when they are in sleep mode.   I know what the ones with special offers show but what about those without SO's.   Thanks in advance.
If you look at your kindle in sleep mode, do you see a blank screen or a book cover?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You see a screensaver. They are sort of stylized pictures of things related to writing and publishing: pens, typefaces, blocks, etc.

L


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Leslie said:


> You see a screensaver. They are sort of stylized pictures of things related to writing and publishing: pens, typefaces, blocks, etc.
> 
> L


Thank you. I knew my Kobo showed the book cover that I am reading.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Thank you. I knew my Kobo showed the book cover that I am reading.


Yeah, Kobo has several features which for years now Kindle users have been asking for. Very frustrating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Thank you. I knew my Kobo showed the book cover that I am reading.


I hope that's optional...there are some books I might not want to advertise. 

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hope that's optional...there are some books I might not want to advertise.
> 
> Betsy


Just looked. It has 2 options, show cover, do not show cover. Whew.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

If you leave a special offer Kindle PW or PW2 in Airplane mode long enough, you will eventually see the same screensavers (i.e., blocks, etc.) that non-special offers Kindle users see.

The only difference is a message that says something like "connect to see more special offers".

The statement above isn't true on my new PW2. I don't see the message about connecting to see more special offers on the screensaver. I just see the blocks.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope Amazon eventually lets us save our personal photos as screensavers. I loved the black and white photos of my kids on my K2 after I did the hack.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I kind of miss the dead authors on my PW2.

Yes, I am strange


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> I hope Amazon eventually lets us save our personal photos as screensavers. I loved the black and white photos of my kids on my K2 after I did the hack.


Since they haven't in 5 years, and in fact have made it more difficult with each new model to hack the system, I'd say don't hold your breath. It's clear they want to lock down the sleep pictures for SO kindles, and I totally get that. But it does seem like it would make sense to allow folks to customize NON-SO kindles. Heck, they could _sell_ a software patch for a couple of bucks that would allow it and I bet a lot of people would pay for the privilege!

As usual, though, comments here are just conversation -- send feedback to Amazon to let them know it's something people want!



MamaProfCrash said:


> I kind of miss the dead authors on my PW2.
> 
> Yes, I am strange


I won't say I _miss_ them, since I think the current images are much nicer, but I never had a huge problem with them either.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

What my Paperwhite and Baby Kindle show when sleeping...










Personalized screensavers are well worth the jailbreak IMO.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love personalized screensavers!  When I open the cover and see one of the photos I've chosen it makes me smile, so, I hope they get something going for PW2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And for me, the screensavers are just something to get out of the way on my way to reading...though I do think if one had the option to have the cover of the current book as a screensaver, it would be appealing to me.  I keep the special offers and it's never really been a big deal to me to get rid of them.

I actually liked the "dead authors."  I thought they were unique and fun and made me want to know more about the authors they depicted.  Same with the non-author screensavers that were part of the early software.  People talk about the authors, but there were also odd calculating machines, maps and etchings as part of the package.  

While the current non-SO screensavers are very attractive, they're also kind of generic.  I liked a lot of the early SO screensavers (there is a thread somewhere) because they could be quite quirky.  Now, they're all very Madison Avenue bland, too....

But I do recommend that if you want to customize your screensavers, contact Amazon and provide feedback.  They do listen to their customers.

[email protected]

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My Kindle is in a sleeve and is normally awake by the time I am looking at it. So the screensaver is not a big deal to me. But I can say I don't understand the lack of customization with the Kindle (fonts, spacing, screen savers)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> My Kindle is in a sleeve and is normally awake by the time I am looking at it. So the screensaver is not a big deal to me. But I can say I don't understand the lack of customization with the Kindle (fonts, spacing, screen savers)


Well, I would argue that there is the ability to customize the font and the spacing, if not to the extent you would like. Fonts, line spacing and margins can all be changed through the Fonts menu.



Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They can be but not to the same extent as you can on a Kobo. And the fonts that Amazon uses are ok but I would like to be able to use some of the thicker, heavier fonts. There are even special fonts for people with dyslexia that I would like to try but I can't. The Kindle is probably the most difficult e-reader to customize. And while many people are happy with what they have, I think that folks would find that it really is nice to be able to customize more if they had more options. 

Not only that, but Amazon closed the loop hole that people used to add fonts on the PW. 

I don't see the harm in letting people customize to their hearts content.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I don't particularly care about customizing it more than I already can, I understand why people want to.  

But as a moderator of a Kindle owner's forum and as someone who did tech support helping people who had "customized" their Macs and PCs get their computers running again (decades ago), I can see the harm in "letting people customize to the hearts content."   You probably have no problem customizing and not bricking your device, but that's not everyone. 

But some limited customizing options built-in, yeah, I expect it will come some day.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't use the hacks. I think Amazon should make it available the way Kobo has. Kobo has a much larger number of fonts and customization options built into their devices, no hacks needed. If you want something similar on the PW you have to try and hack it, which leads to bricking and other problems. If Kobo can develop a system for nohack needed customization and a larger number of fonts, there is no reason that Amazon has not. 

(shrugs)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> I don't use the hacks. I think Amazon should make it available the way Kobo has. Kobo has a much larger number of fonts and customization options built into their devices, no hacks needed. If you want something similar on the PW you have to try and hack it, which leads to bricking and other problems. If Kobo can develop a system for nohack needed customization and a larger number of fonts, there is no reason that Amazon has not.
> 
> (shrugs)


Can you add fonts on the Kobo that are not already there? And your own images? I don't really know very much about the Kobo. Obviously. 

I'm sure that Amazon COULD do just about anything; for some reason they've decided it's not preferable. For those who want the additional customization, I'd recommend you continue to bug Amazon about it.

EDIT: And I wasn't necessarily talking about hacking...but we've had people post here that they accidentally deleted system folders on the Kindles by trying to copy their own stuff onto the Kindle, which presumably you'd have to do to have your own images on the device.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

MamaProfCrash said:


> I don't use the hacks. I think Amazon should make it available the way Kobo has. Kobo has a much larger number of fonts and customization options built into their devices, no hacks needed. If you want something similar on the PW you have to try and hack it, which leads to bricking and other problems. If Kobo can develop a system for nohack needed customization and a larger number of fonts, there is no reason that Amazon has not.
> 
> (shrugs)


I agree completely. And we should all write to amazon like Betsy suggests. I don't know what the Kobos can do but I know the Sony PRS readers allow putting in all your own Jpegs as screensavers with the choice to choose the order and the way in which it is displayed. for ex: just the screensaver, screensaver with borders, the screensaver with the page you're on, page number and a swipe icon, etc. (and a neat function to allow the user to have an image screensaver chosen for when the system is entirely shut down in off) and I have a few fonts from word that i have been able to import using prs+ no jailbreak (papyrus, georgia, tahoma and comic sans) being some examples of a few fonts i have installed on them) and the customization to choose the weight of the font and the contrast of the screen itself. But nowadays i love the pw2 light but i miss those fonts from my sony which i've been using during the day. win some lose some. Kindle usually ends up with way more wins so writing to them to add features is a smart move since all the other companies are doing their best to innovate to creep in on market share.


----------

